# info on lake chico, AK



## funwson (Jun 17, 2010)

going to lake chico in Arkansa for the fouth of july anyone have any info on this place????


----------



## funwson (Jun 17, 2010)

great place to camp!1 we just got back and had a wonderful time! the staff is very fun to talk to!
great fishing and fun.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for updating, glad to hear the trip was good.


----------



## Christina (Oct 25, 2010)

*Go*

No doubt you will have fun..!! Hope we also get some time out of our busy schedule so that we would visit such places..!!
________
Couples live


----------

